# need your opinion on a vermeer bc1400



## NCTREE (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm posting this here to see if I can get more feedback. I posted it in the equipment forum too.

Im looking at a 06 bc1400xl with just under 3000hrs on it. (i know 3000 is alot) It has a winch and hydraulic feed shoot adjustment. It had 1 owner. It started fine no rattles or leaks. The feed wheels looked good and so did the drum. It has a few minor issues he made me aware of: The hydro feed shoot isn't working, motor works fine but isn't touching the gears on the shoot enough to turn. Seems like a simple fix. It hit something like a stump in the back and bent the metal below the infeed and broke the lights off. Again doesn't seem like a big deal. The only thing that is in question is the drum belly underneath has a six crack in it from hitting something. It's not open up more then a 16th of an inch. Looks like a good weld would fix it. Is this something to worry about?

Is there anything I should be looking at before I decide to purchase?

What do you think is a reasonable price for something like this? 

Thanks NC


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you get a history of the maintenance. Oil changes,..etc. The hydraulic oil should be changed every 5th service. Belly pan is no big deal. Alot of guys leave it open while chipping and clean up underneath after and close it for transport. Save some wear on the bearings. Check the frame for cracks.
Jeff


----------



## capetrees (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never seen on in action nor have owned one but some time back, I was interested in one and asked the same questions and was told, in here, that the1400s rattle themselves to pieces. Apparently that's not the case with 3000 hrs unless there are a number of cracks that have been welded and painted. 3000 seems high for an 06, no? That being said, I looked ion Tree Trader and found some ranging from an 04 with 1400 hrs for $19K to an 06 with 800 hrs for $23K.

good luck


----------



## alpineman (Jan 25, 2011)

I have a '02 1400 and I haven't had too much trouble with it. As far as it rattling apart, not sure where that comes from. I have a new 1500 and it is definitely "tighter" from not being used. I haven't had anything fall apart so far on the 1400. I blew a turbo but that was probably out fault for not cleaning the air filter enough. Have the engine checked out if possible. With 3000 hours, I wouldn't pay more than 13-15K.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

capetrees said:


> I have never seen on in action nor have owned one but some time back, I was interested in one and asked the same questions and was told, in here, that the1400s rattle themselves to pieces. Apparently that's not the case with 3000 hrs unless there are a number of cracks that have been welded and painted. 3000 seems high for an 06, no? That being said, I looked ion Tree Trader and found some ranging from an 04 with 1400 hrs for $19K to an 06 with 800 hrs for $23K.
> 
> good luck


 
That was one thing I read about them, I used a bc1000 a couple of times and it rattled. This one was surprising quiet. I am told the rattling comes from the belt and only having to blades on the drum. Stuff always seems ridiculously over priced in tree trader.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Can you get a history of the maintenance. Oil changes,..etc. The hydraulic oil should be changed every 5th service. Belly pan is no big deal. Alot of guys leave it open while chipping and clean up underneath after and close it for transport. Save some wear on the bearings. Check the frame for cracks.
> Jeff


 
It is a vermeer dealer selling it. I ask about the service records and he said the company did their own servicing so he doesn't have any records. The previous owner is a long running customer with the dealer if that means anything. I really thought it would be in worst shape then it was when I went to look at it, I was surprised.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought my 03' 1400 from a dealer two years ago it had 1120 hours on it with new bearings. It does not have a winch which I wish it had but I paid 19k and change. I would not go any higher than 13 with that many hours. I am very happy with the chipper I have not had any major problems with it just stupid little stuff like a radiator hose clamp that let go, clogged fuel filter, and other BS but nothing big.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

it actually has 2600 hrs


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> it actually has 2600 hrs


 
Mayby look for another chipper..Does it have a cummings? I'd say 12-13 private sale tops..


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> That was one thing I read about them, I used a bc1000 a couple of times and it rattled. This one was surprising quiet. I am told the rattling comes from the belt and only having to blades on the drum. Stuff always seems ridiculously over priced in tree trader.


 
I'm in the process of buying a 97 bandit 1890 with og paint, (awesome) and 3xx og hours with a 200p cummings for 17.5. Tree trader has the ident machine with a K more hours for 36xxxK.... TT overpriced exactly.....


----------



## capetrees (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/63092.htm

This is what i was refering to when I mentioned the rattling with the 1400


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

capetrees said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/large-equipment/63092.htm
> 
> This is what i was refering to when I mentioned the rattling with the 1400



Yeah I read that thread too. Yah know I ran bc1000 over the summer and it had a rattling issue when it was idled. Look at another bc1000 over the summer and it rattled too. This bc1400 am looking at was surprising quiet as far as the rattling goes. You would think with that kind of hours on it it would be rattling but it wasn't.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Mayby look for another chipper..Does it have a cummings? I'd say 12-13 private sale tops..


 
It has cat in it


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 26, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I'm in the process of buying a 97 bandit 1890 with og paint, (awesome) and 3xx og hours with a 200p cummings for 17.5. Tree trader has the ident machine with a K more hours for 36xxxK.... TT overpriced exactly.....


 
thats a big boy. 97 with 300 are you sure seem kind of low.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> thats a big boy. 97 with 300 are you sure seem kind of low.


 
Thats what everybody says... here are the pics, OG paint..


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> thats a big boy. 97 with 300 are you sure seem kind of low.


 
TOO bad its 200 horse an XP (heavy duty frame), and 9900 lbs. Basicaly I'll be towing a loaded 1-ton around everywhere I go, but for what I am paying it's a no brainer. Never been reg'd either, still has the CoO that says it's 1100lb wet. And if and when I ever get a crane, I won't have to worry about upgrading..


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 26, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> thats a big boy. 97 with 300 are you sure seem kind of low.


 
I'm looking at the certificate of origin. It is a 98, purchased in August of 99..


----------



## imagineero (Jan 27, 2011)

we have a BC1000 wth 1500 hours on it and it's holding up pretty well, about 6 years old. I'm constantly surprised by what it will chip, it takes some huge wood for its size. If it runs well and sounds good then I'd go for it; the whinch will be a huge plus. 

Just watch out with Vermeer that parts are very expensive. If you need a new drum and bearings for example you're looking at some big $,$$$. Nice machine though.

Shaun


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 27, 2011)

I had a 06 bc1400xl at my disposal up until late last year. I still have a new set of blades that I tried to sell on eBay, but I might list them here. 

This one had a cat and a winch. I'd like to get another one, it was awesome.

Parts are expensive, but good, and with a dealer just down the road I see no other reasonable alternative. 

The belly I'd weld and go. The infeed is not a simple fix, unless you plan on your own fab design. Ours had that push button option originally, but then someone went to a manual crank afterwards. That worked until the teeth wore on the worm gear and on the shoot. I kept adjusting and filing to get more adjustment. I had to reweld the brackets a couple of times as well. I was considering giving it my personal upgrade when it went down the road.

This is all due to the fact that they experience lots of vibrations. Look to see the switches that the infeed control bar actuates. If they are black plastic with what looks like a metal shaft with a wheel on the end, consider a $400-$500 factory upgrade to all metal switches.

Ours had the plastic switches and they have a tendency to break. I designed and built brackets that reinforced and essentially housed the switches. Problem solved.

3000 hours seems excessive for an 06. Sounds like an old ROW runner. We ran ours alot and ate trees constantly, but I suppose it's possible that someone kept it running all the time, and if it is tight, maybe not working too hard.

Still with that many hours, I'd think about 10-12k tops. Good luck, if you don't get it, let me know where it is.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 28, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I had a 06 bc1400xl at my disposal up until late last year. I still have a new set of blades that I tried to sell on eBay, but I might list them here.
> 
> This one had a cat and a winch. I'd like to get another one, it was awesome.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the info.

I think the switches are plastic so I will see If I can rig something to keep the, from braking. The outfeed problem they said they take a look at and if its nothing big they'd fix it. I'm taking the chipper on an as is basis so i'm getting a good deal on the price. If the outfeed problem persists I think i'll try to get a manual system fabed for it and do away with the hydro.

The deal is all but set in stone so soon it will be mine. Can't wait to chip with it.

I'll post some pics when i get it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I think the switches are plastic so I will see If I can rig something to keep the, from braking. The outfeed problem they said they take a look at and if its nothing big they'd fix it. I'm taking the chipper on an as is basis so i'm getting a good deal on the price. If the outfeed problem persists I think i'll try to get a manual system fabed for it and do away with the hydro.
> 
> ...


 
Soooooo.... What did you pay for it?!!!


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 28, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I think the switches are plastic so I will see If I can rig something to keep the, from braking. The outfeed problem they said they take a look at and if its nothing big they'd fix it. I'm taking the chipper on an as is basis so i'm getting a good deal on the price. If the outfeed problem persists I think i'll try to get a manual system fabed for it and do away with the hydro.
> 
> ...


 
Soooo....... What'd you pay for it?!!


----------



## capetrees (Jan 28, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 29, 2011)

$13,500. the the hydro shoot adjustment is fixed everything is good to go. Vermeer lubed everything up real good. I should be getting it delivered on wednesday after i get back from the tree symposium in lancaster.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 29, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> $13,500. the the hydro shoot adjustment is fixed everything is good to go. Vermeer lubed everything up real good. I should be getting it delivered on wednesday after i get back from the tree symposium in lancaster.


 
Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Blye (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bc1400xl*

I have an 06 bc 1400 xl and love it. Honestly, the machine sounds abused. However, sometimes the price is right, so.... find out what exactly caused the crack in the "drum hull". There is a 3" square solid steel cutting bar just aft of the drum. The bar is held by a bolt on both ends and is desinged to be adjustable. When one of these bolts falls out the bar slides into the spinning drum and the knives break off and go where ever they want. Sometimes this totals the machine! Check the cutting bar for wear and knife marks( they'll be obvious). As for the hours, a competitor has an older model, 02 maybe, and he feeds whole trees into it with his bobcat. I think he has over 6000 hours on his and hasn't rebuilt engine yet. Also, don't count on the chute turret working properly for prolonged periods of time. It's a design issue. I made sure mine was manual turning when purchased. * Make sure you put it under a load with 12" trees far a while befor purchase or agree to a month or week warranty or something. It can be difficult to tell what your buying sometimes.i Brakes are another overlooked issue. tires/knives/cutting bar/idler pulley/giant belt drive/etc. You should take the right panel off just above the fender and inspect.(it's only 3 bolts and takes 2 min). plan on steam cleaning the radiator annualy and blowing it out every 2 weeks. I know these machines too well. good luck


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 29, 2011)

Capt. Blye said:


> I have an 06 bc 1400 xl and love it. Honestly, the machine sounds abused. However, sometimes the price is right, so.... find out what exactly caused the crack in the "drum hull". There is a 3" square solid steel cutting bar just aft of the drum. The bar is held by a bolt on both ends and is desinged to be adjustable. When one of these bolts falls out the bar slides into the spinning drum and the knives break off and go where ever they want. Sometimes this totals the machine! Check the cutting bar for wear and knife marks( they'll be obvious). As for the hours, a competitor has an older model, 02 maybe, and he feeds whole trees into it with his bobcat. I think he has over 6000 hours on his and hasn't rebuilt engine yet. Also, don't count on the chute turret working properly for prolonged periods of time. It's a design issue. I made sure mine was manual turning when purchased. * Make sure you put it under a load with 12" trees far a while befor purchase or agree to a month or week warranty or something. It can be difficult to tell what your buying sometimes.i Brakes are another overlooked issue. tires/knives/cutting bar/idler pulley/giant belt drive/etc. You should take the right panel off just above the fender and inspect.(it's only 3 bolts and takes 2 min). plan on steam cleaning the radiator annualy and blowing it out every 2 weeks. I know these machines too well. good luck


 
thanks i'll check that out with the cutting bar. I never thought to look at that. I've been thinking of asking for some kind of warranty so I can run it for a while a to see if it has any issues.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 29, 2011)

Capt. Blye said:


> I have an 06 bc 1400 xl and love it. Honestly, the machine sounds abused. However, sometimes the price is right, so.... find out what exactly caused the crack in the "drum hull". There is a 3" square solid steel cutting bar just aft of the drum. The bar is held by a bolt on both ends and is desinged to be adjustable. When one of these bolts falls out the bar slides into the spinning drum and the knives break off and go where ever they want. Sometimes this totals the machine! Check the cutting bar for wear and knife marks( they'll be obvious). As for the hours, a competitor has an older model, 02 maybe, and he feeds whole trees into it with his bobcat. I think he has over 6000 hours on his and hasn't rebuilt engine yet. Also, don't count on the chute turret working properly for prolonged periods of time. It's a design issue. I made sure mine was manual turning when purchased. * Make sure you put it under a load with 12" trees far a while befor purchase or agree to a month or week warranty or something. It can be difficult to tell what your buying sometimes.i Brakes are another overlooked issue. tires/knives/cutting bar/idler pulley/giant belt drive/etc. You should take the right panel off just above the fender and inspect.(it's only 3 bolts and takes 2 min). plan on steam cleaning the radiator annualy and blowing it out every 2 weeks. I know these machines too well. good luck


 
Yes you do. Great idea with a temp warranty and putting it under a load first.

We lost knives twice in about a year on the ROW, and the first time the drum hull took some hits, didn't crack though, the second time the access door and upper rear corner took some shots.

The way I, and Vermeer, wanted it fixed, it was going to be around 5k. That's new drum, bearings, etc. The owner and I ended up finding a local fab shop to extract the bolts from the drum blocks, and replacing cutter bar, bolts and blades. Very cheap in comparison. And it worked out fine. I was a bit nervous at first, but they are tough units. We ate trees by the truck load. It was nothing to dump two or three times a day when we couldn't blow into the ROW.

If it did take a hit, I can't imagine them reusing a cutter bar, but maybe. If it was rotated and flipped, it might be hard to tell there, but there should be plenty of ear mark carnage on the drum, hull, and access door. Very likely that this kind of thing did at least spawn those cracks.

As a result of my experiences, and conversations with Vermeer, I advise using Vermeer blades and bolts. Vermeer frowns on the after-market crap, and I've seen why first hand. Vietnamese blades and chinese bolts don't cut it in the long run...pun intended, but it is hard to convince some people. I've seen them work out fine, and I've seen them fail. However, I was also not allowed to follow the recommended intervals, and that could be the greater contributor. This is why I ended up getting an extra set of blades and bolts in case I needed them and was ignored again.

Those days are over, thank God, but I can't wait to get another one for myself. I've got first dibs on the unit the power company owns. The only difference is that it has a Deere.


----------



## NCTREE (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there supposed to be any space between the the two infeed rollers? I noticed that there was about a two to three inch space between the two rollers. I looked at other chippers on you tube and didn't see any space.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 30, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Is there supposed to be any space between the the two infeed rollers? I noticed that there was about a two to three inch space between the two rollers. I looked at other chippers on you tube and didn't see any space.


 
Naturally there is some space, but shouldn't be much. Pop the rear hood, release your springs using a small section of rope, and slide your rollers all the way out. Debris will build up on the insides of the tracks that the rollers run on, while they are wide taking in wood. That causes an ever increasing gap that especially becomes noticeable once it won't take little stuff as well anymore. I used to dig them out with a screw driver when lubing the tracks daily or as needed. Then I plumbed in an airline off the truck and just blew it all out after that. 

If you find no debris and the rollers are in as far as they go, that's as good as it gets. I imagine that it had some stuff frozen or hardened in there, doesn't sound like much though.


----------



## alpineman (Jan 30, 2011)

Infeed roller spacing should be easy. I agree with the above posting to open it up and clean out all the debris out of the tracks. If that doesn't work, you might need to replace the springs. They can lose tension over time.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 5, 2011)

*bandit 990xp*

So i've decided to squash the idea of getting this bc1400xp. Too many hours and just have the feeling im gonna be sticking money into it down the road. I got quoted a price on a brand new bc1000xp of $26800. Seems like good price just dont think the 1000 is worth paying that for. They were gonna give me a 1 yr warranty on the machine and a 3 tr warranty on the drum. No warranty on the engine which is more important than the drum to me.

So I went to the bandit dealer and he quoted me on a 2010 990xp with approxmatly 50 hrs on the machine for $25800. The machine has a 85hp perkins engine telesoping tongue, and hydro lift cylinder a feature the vermeer doesn't have. It has a 1 year warranty on the machine and a 5 yr warranty on the engine and axle. No drum warranty which really doesn't concern me too much in a new machine. The financing interest rate is much better than vermeer too. I think i'd be better off in the long run with this machine over a vermeer. 

So what do you think?


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 5, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> So i've decided to squash the idea of getting this bc1400xp. Too many hours and just have the feeling im gonna be sticking money into it down the road. I got quoted a price on a brand new bc1000xp of $26800. Seems like good price just dont think the 1000 is worth paying that for. They were gonna give me a 1 yr warranty on the machine and a 3 tr warranty on the drum. No warranty on the engine which is more important than the drum to me.
> 
> So I went to the bandit dealer and he quoted me on a 2010 990xp with approxmatly 50 hrs on the machine for $25800. The machine has a 85hp perkins engine telesoping tongue, and hydro lift cylinder a feature the vermeer doesn't have. It has a 1 year warranty on the machine and a 5 yr warranty on the engine and axle. No drum warranty which really doesn't concern me too much in a new machine. The financing interest rate is much better than vermeer too. I think i'd be better off in the long run with this machine over a vermeer.
> 
> ...


 
I'm a huge fan of bandit. I rebuilt my 150 from the floor up, and it's been good to me. I like the dealer network, although all chipper dealers are expensive, bandit seems to really have their stuff together. 

I think you'll get a bunch of colorful responses to this question, but one thing I'll agree with you on is to stay away from that particular vermeer, at the price you were going to pay.

I'm waiting to get my new bandit now, heck, I don't even want to do anymore jobs till I get it here since they will be so much easier to clear with the increased size and power...


The only thing that I will reinforce, is what you already know. And that is to buy what you need, or forecast needing in terms of size and power.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 5, 2011)

I rented a 1000 last fall for a weekend just to demo. It was in fine shape, ran good, but I didn't like anything about the design, or the job it did. Once you've had a 1400, or something like it, you are ruined.

You probably made a good choice passing it up for that price. I wouldn't pay that if they made all the repairs and upgrades the switches. Not with those hours. To me, that drum needs to come out and all the cracks need welded up right. Then with new bearings, I might consider it....especially if it had a Deere.

Nothing wrong with a good bandit.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 5, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I'm a huge fan of bandit. I rebuilt my 150 from the floor up, and it's been good to me. I like the dealer network, although all chipper dealers are expensive, bandit seems to really have their stuff together.
> 
> I think you'll get a bunch of colorful responses to this question, but one thing I'll agree with you on is to stay away from that particular vermeer, at the price you were going to pay.
> 
> ...


 
I figure anything will be a big step from the chuck o duck i've been running. I ran the bc1000xp and it seems the right size chipper for me. I do about the same amount of pruning as I do removals. The larger diameter wood I can easily find homes for. Even with the 990xp I will be able to chip much more larger wood than my chuck o duck. I think this will be a great entry level chipper into the self feeder world. I will take care of this chipper and have it for a long time.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 5, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> I rented a 1000 last fall for a weekend just to demo. It was in fine shape, ran good, but I didn't like anything about the design, or the job it did. Once you've had a 1400, or something like it, you are ruined.
> 
> You probably made a good choice passing it up for that price. I wouldn't pay that if they made all the repairs and upgrades the switches. Not with those hours. To me, that drum needs to come out and all the cracks need welded up right. Then with new bearings, I might consider it....especially if it had a Deere.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a good bandit.


 
Bandits just seem like an all around better built more sturdy chipper than the vermeer. Plus the hyro lift cylinder is an awesome feature that the bc1000xp doesn't come with. Not to mention an expensive feature that im getting on this bandit at a way better price than the vermeer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 5, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> So what do you think?




I think you missed the 'Morbark' boat!
Jeff :msp_tongue:


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> I think you missed the 'Morbark' boat!
> Jeff :msp_tongue:


 
I have looked at morbarks and I have much respect for them. I use to run one where i worked before I went on my own. The closest dealer is in bloomsburg pa. They just seemed outrageousely over priced. The dealer was trying to sell me a 12" drum style chipper (I believe it was twister) demo unit from 2008 and he wanted $27000 for it. I had been sitting in the yard for a couple of years. This just seemed like a rip-off for something that oldeven though it had low hours.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 5, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> I have looked at morbarks and I have much respect for them. I use to run one where i worked before I went on my own. The closest dealer is in bloomsburg pa. They just seemed outrageousely over priced. The dealer was trying to sell me a 12" drum style chipper (I believe it was twister) demo unit from 2008 and he wanted $27000 for it. I had been sitting in the yard for a couple of years. This just seemed like a rip-off for something that oldeven though it had low hours.


 
I ran a 2100D for a week last month, and I was less than impressed with the configuration/processing speed. The owner did however report that he had to do no repairs to it while he has owned it. 
If it at least had a wider feed chute for big brush, I woulda liked it more.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 5, 2011)

So what are ya saying? I am saying that i would take a Morbark over Vermeer any day.
Jeff 
But that is me.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice day today.
Jeff


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 5, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> So what are ya saying? I am saying that i would take a Morbark over Vermeer any day.
> Jeff
> But that is me.


 
Agreed. 

Morbark/Bandit though? I choose Bandit.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 6, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> Nice day today.
> Jeff


 
Got to love Cali, no harsh winters to deal with. Keeps those chippers looking brand new. 

Nice chipper jeff. Is that 12" drum chipper? What size engine is in it? I don't see no winch though:msp_confused:


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 6, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Morbark/Bandit though? I choose Bandit.


 
I like the bandit 990xp. It's compact and light, I think it weighs around 5200lbs. Its processing speed is fast. Morbarks are tanks to haul around.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 6, 2011)

NCTREE said:


> Got to love Cali, no harsh winters to deal with. Keeps those chippers looking brand new.
> 
> Nice chipper jeff. Is that 12" drum chipper? What size engine is in it? I don't see no winch though:msp_confused:


 
15 inch, big Cat, no winch. 
Jeff


----------

